# Mat****a dvd+-RW UJ 857G ATA Device



## prgriffin1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Dell M1330 XPS
Vista 32 Bit


Mat****a dvd+-RW UJ 857G ATA Device

For some reason my Dvd/cd ROM Drive will play dvd's and cd's fine. When I put a blank dvd-rw in it shows that I have a blank disk in and how much free space I have on it. But when I put a CDRw intermitently it won't recognize the disk.

I've tried using different disks, with the same problem.. but sometimes when I take a disk out and put it back in over and over eventually it will show the Blank CDRW.

Why doesn't my computer recognize blank CDRW's everytime, and how can I fix this?


----------



## ripa (Aug 6, 2008)

hi, i have the exactly the same problem you have.
I detect this problem after installing windows vista ultimate 64x on my computer.
But before that i dont know if the problema was or not.
Please if you find the solution notify me.
Thank you very much.


----------

